
Is It Time for Apple to Shut Safari Down? - diogenescynic
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2011/07/09/is-it-time-for-apple-to-shut-safari-down.aspx
======
ddagradi
Is it time for Apple to shut down one of the fastest and most used mobile
browsers, whose development (along with Chrome) helps drives standards forward
on iOS, Android, Mac and Windows? As if.

